
Speech Synthesis on a Raspberry Pi Using Node.js - anaptfox
https://www.losant.com/blog/speech-synthesis-on-the-raspberry-pi-using-node.js
======
detaro
It's of course not "Speech Synthesis on a Raspberry Pi", but "calling an API
from a Raspberry Pi".

